# Lowest volume on TV way too loud.



## StumpedTechy

I got this TV wooohoo. Originally this TV was a family room LCD which this following problem was never experienced as they had it loud enough to fill the room. It has been regifted to us since the person did not have a need for it.

The good thing is we got rid of an old klunky space taking up CRT TV and the new TO is now in our living room in a hutch type thing. The bad thing is the lowest setting is WAY too loud. Volume at 0 is no sound and at 1 I can hear in another room throough the wall. 

This is coax going right into the TV (there is no cable box or any other periphrials) the TV is a WESTINGHOUSE LTV-27W2.

Any ideas?


----------



## cwwozniak

You might first want to make sure there is not problems with the digital volume control circuits. Does the volume continue to increase as you go from 1 to the maximum setting? If that seems to be working OK (except for level 1 being too high for you) you have at least two possible solutions.

1) Modify the TV's internal wiring by adding a two resistor circuit to the feed for each speaker. This will lower the minimum and maximum volumes.

2) If the TV lets you disable or mute the internal speakers while still getting stereo audio from a pair of output jacks, you could add a set of external amplified speakers that have their own volume control.


----------



## StumpedTechy

Yes it does increment up the sound when you go from 1 to max.

1) You know what value resistors I would need? I am okay with opening it if I know what I am adding will work. I may need to post a picture to 2 here to get people to verify what I am doing is right.

2) I can't do that this is the kids TV and If I add complexity to it e.g even a cable box they would not be able to operate it.


----------



## Drabdr

Hey Stumped!

A dumb question, here. Are there volume controls on the television itself, and does it exhibit the same behavior as with the remote?


----------



## cwwozniak

If you do open it up, see if there are any marking on the speaker about its impedance. The TV Specs say they are 9 watts each but no impedance is given.

You can then use that information to design an L-Pad Attenuator. I found a web page that describes the function and allows you to determine the needed resistor values and wattages. If I remember one of my high school electronics classes correctly, a 3 dB reduction in volume is just discernible to a typical listener while a 10 dB reduction drops the volume by 50% to a typical listener.


----------



## StumpedTechy

If its not labeled would I be able to determine anything about impedence with a voltmeter? I have only ever used it to actually check voltages but I know it also checks other things I have never used. (nor would know how to)


----------



## cwwozniak

Speaker impedance isn't something you can easily measure with most analog or digital multi-meters. Impedance includes the DC resistance for the speaker's voice coil and adds the inductive resistance of the voice coil at a given audio frequency.

*NOTE: *Unless there is something in the TVs' amplifier design that depends on the correct speaker impedance for safe operation, you should be able to use an 8 ohm impedance as starting point for the experiment but you do so at your own risk.

If you want to experiment, you could go to the L-Pad design page in my earlier link and plug in 8 ohms for the speaker and 10 dB for the attenuation. To test if the low volume setting is low enough, you could use maybe 1 or 2 watts for the amplifier power rating. Just don't use the resistors with the calculated wattage ratings to test at full volume.

If the low volume setting is still too loud, redo the calculation with more attenuation.


----------



## name is guy

OR... You can cut the speaker wires and hook up a cheap stereo


----------



## StumpedTechy

> A dumb question, here. Are there volume controls on the television itself, and does it exhibit the same behavior as with the remote?


Never a dumb question IMHO. The volume buttons on the TV do the same volume levels as the volume buttons on the remote.



> OR... You can cut the speaker wires and hook up a cheap stereo


No thanks I'ld like to make this something kid proof. I don't want to add more devices.


----------



## hewee

Is the TV hook tru anything else like a cable box that also has control over the sound?
If the sound is way up high on the cable box then it will effect the TV also and make it very load or hard to adjust. May also get bad sound that picks up more noise.
I know with me if the power goes out I have to re-adjust the TV to get it to sound right with the cable box.
Then with the older cable box that I do not have now because they took them away I could adjust the sound on it also. 
The newer cable box I have it so it adjust the sound but it adjust the TV. You can have it adjust the cable box sound also but only one or the other but it's a long setup to change it. Wish it was more easy to adjust both but you could get a cleaner sound by adjust both and once set then you only need to adjust the one.


----------



## Drabdr

StumpedTechy said:


> Never a dumb question IMHO. The volume buttons on the TV do the same volume levels as the volume buttons on the remote.


Well, it was worth a mention, I guess. Not sure how old the TV is, but maybe it has a stereo output. Then you could run it into a stereo unit.

Still kid friendly. Heck, if you're kids are anything like mine, they probably can run that equipment better you and me.


----------

